# Surround for drop in tub



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

rodg2915 said:


> Is there a certain thickness of plywwod to use? I just need to cover the frame to hold the tiling, but I want it to hold up is 1/2 sufficient or do I need 3/4?


Use 3/4".

Be sure to allow room under the tub (Between the tub and the plywood) for: The thickness of your backer board and the thickness of the tile.

Here's a pic. of one we did in December '06 :


----------



## rodg2915 (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking awesome thanks AC


----------

